# List of new Update Items (Help with Harvey Items)



## Takuya (Nov 3, 2016)

Please let me know if you have any additions or details about new Items that you'd like me to add.

If possible please give me the exact english ingame name.

I'll update the list as good as possible ^^



Spoiler



*Unreleased/DLC:*
Nintendo Store:
Amiibo Shelf
Nintendo 3DS Game Shelf
Nintendo 3DS Station
New Nintendo 3DS XL
Wii U Game Shelf
Wii U Station
Giant Game Boy
Disk Writer
7/11 Shop:
Hot-Snack Case
Sushi Bench
Shop Coffee Machine

*Fortune Cookie:*
New Nintendo 3DS
Wii U Console
Labrador Ornament
Dachshund Ornament
Chihuahua Ornament
Dalmatian Ornament

*Harvey:*
Autograph Cards
Barrel Planter
Baseball Set
Basic Trash Can
Basic Display Stand
Bathroom Shelf
Box-Shaped Seat
Brick Oven
Cable Spool
Cans
Casual Display Stand
Coconut Juice
Cornstalks
Counter Seat
Cruiser Bike
Decoy Duck
Desktop Mic
Fancy Display Stand
Fish on a Board
Flower Bed
Flower Display Case
Floor Paper
Flower Wreath
Garden Faucet
Garden Rocks
Garden Table
Green Net
Hose Reel
Iron Garden Chair
Iron Garden Table
Kick Scooter
Kitchen Counter
Kitchen Refrigerator
Medicine Ball
Menu Chalkboard
Metal Can
Metal-and-Wood Table
Milk Canister
Modern Hospital Bed
Money Box
Moss Ball
Office Clock
Operating Table
Pasta
Ramen Cup
Rice Balls
Roasted Dino Meat
Round Electric Sign
Shopping Bag
Succulent Plant
Sushi Container
Sushi Menu
Swinging Bench
Tall Garden Rock
Tennis Racket
Teppanyaki Grill
Tin Watering Can
Toolbox
Towel Rack
Unicycle
Watermelon
Wooden Bear
Worktable
Zen Barrel

*Main Cast Caravan:*
Blanca:
White Brick Wall
Yellow Flooring
Crayons
Chip:
Blowfish Sashimi
Fish on a Board
Kitchen Counter
Sushi Tray
Sushi Container
Cooper:
Plastic Canister
Rolling Closet
Gulliver:
Sandy Beach Floor
Ball
Jingle:
White-Wood Floor
Gift Pile
Joan:
Damyo's Tray
Floor Seat
Zen Tea Set
Nate:
Spearow's Nest
Pascal:
Stack of Books
Pav?:
(None)
Saharah:
Tile Screen
Wendell:
Crayons
Pasta
Rice Balls
Roasted Dino Meat
Scattered Papers
Tacos
Wendell's Painting
Zipper:
Donburi
Imperial Pot
Omelet

*Main Cast Amiibo:*
Isabelle:
New 3DS - Isabelle
Isabelle Scooter
Natural Lamp
PA System
Town-Hall Winter Top
K.K.:
New 3DS - K.K.
White Brick Wall
Metal-Rim Table
Brown Seat
DJ K.K. Booth
Guitar Case
T & T:
Monochrome Floor
New 3DS - T&T
Retro Sign
Retro Sink
Zen Low Table
Shop Mat
Cart Return
Money Box
Simple Panel

*Villager Amiibo:*
Galaxy Floor
Villager Statue
Gamecube Drawer
Wii Remote Cabinet
Wii U Console
Nintendo Bench
NDS Lite Bench
NDSi Bench

*Link & Zelda & Wolf Link Amiibo:*
Hyrule Wall & Zelda Floor
Heart
Heart Container
Hylian Shield
Hyrulean Treasure
Link Hat & Link Outfit
New Hero Wig & New Hero's Outfit
Princess Zelda Dress & Zelda Wig
Wolf Link Outfit

*Toon Link & Toon Zelda Amiibo:*
Hyrule Wall & Zelda Floor
Cucco Ornament
Fairy Bottle
Rupee
Heart
Heart Container
Hero of Time Scroll
Link Hat & Link Outfit
New Hero Wig & New Hero's Outfit
Medli Outfit

*Anniversary Link Amiibo:*
-

*Ocarina Link Amiibo:*
-

*Ganondorf Amiibo:*
Hyrule Wall & Zelda Floor
Rupee
Bomb
Hyrulean Treasure
Link Hat & Link Outfit
New Hero Wig & New Hero's Outfit
Princess Zelda Dress & Zelda Wig
Ganondorf Wig & Ganondorf Outfit & Ganondorf Pants
Ganon Outfit

*Sheik Amiibo:*
Hyrule Wall & Zelda Floor
Piece of Heart
Lon Lon Milk
Gossip Stone
Termina's Moon
Link Hat & Link Outfit
New Hero Wig & New Hero's Outfit
Sheik Mask & Sheik Outfit & Sheik Pants
Epona Outfit

*Squid & Inkling Boy & Inkling Girl Amiibo:*
Ink Splattered Wall
Ink Splattered Floor
Splatoon Spawn Point
Splatoon Tower
Splattershot
Squid Bumper 
Super Sea Shell
Takoroka Mesh
Pilot Goggles
Studio Headphones
Black Anchor Tee

*Callie Amiibo:*
Inkopolis Wall & Floor
Inkopolis Chair
Inkopolis Table
Inkopolis Sign
Left Splatfest Sign
Right Splatfest Sign
Callie fashion top
Callie pants
Callie shirt
Callie shoes
Callie tights
Callie wig

*Marie Amiibo:*
Inkopolis Wall & Floor
Inkopolis Chair
Inkopolis Table
Inkopolis Sign
Left Splatfest Sign
Right Splatfest Sign
Marie dress
Marie shirt
Marie shoes
Marie tights
Marie wig

*Felyne Amiibo:*
Nabiru Ornament
Felyne Guardian
Poogie
Palico Board
Item Box
Barbecue Spit
Otomon Egg
Wyvern Eggs
Red Wing
Hunter
Hunter's Cart
Hunter's Hive
Nabiru Mask
Felyne Outfit

*Welcome Amiibo Cards:*
-

*HHD Amiibo Cards:* (Onetime Only Award)
Pic of Digby
Pic of DJ KK
Pic of Harriet
Pic of Isabelle
Pic of Katie
Pic of Labelle
Pic of Leilani
Pic of Lottie
Pic of Mabel
Pic of Porter
Pic of Redd
Pic of Rover
Pic of Saharah
Pic of Tom Nook
Pic of Tommy
Pic of Tortimer

*HHD:*
Nook's Homes Model

*HHD Orderable:*
Candy House
Carriage
Giant Ant
Giant Stew Pot
Giant Teddy Bear
Iceberg
Inflatable Resetti
Large Egg
Luxury Car
Massive Cake
Monitor Tower
Mountain
Mountain of Money
Propeller Plane
Robot Hero
Submarine
Sun
Teacup Ride
Tent
UFO

*Update Orderable:*
Instruction Manual


----------



## Takuya (Nov 4, 2016)

bump - if you could help with the Harvey Items, I would be extremely happy ^^


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2016)

Add Labrador Ornament from fortune cookies


----------



## Takuya (Nov 4, 2016)

thanks awesome


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 4, 2016)

Harvey also has an item called Greenhouse Shelf/Display (something like that ^.^) on sale sometimes. I hope this bit of info helps!


----------



## Takuya (Nov 5, 2016)

am happy about any help with Harvey - thanks ^^


----------



## Eline (Nov 5, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NU6w6v01tpcbXEg1gYPJxUjS6rxWcZuRem-kKXRdSTk/edit?usp=sharing

This is a document me and Pr0xyius are working on. You can see the items with pictures


----------



## Nicoleska (Nov 9, 2016)

Cypress plant, Wooden duckboards, Shoe locker, Firewood, Electric sign, and Propane tanks are all from Harvey.  Thanks for the list!


----------



## pocky (Nov 9, 2016)

I've posted pictures of every single new item on my blog as well


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2016)

Pascal has a sea globe; I checked and it's unorderable, but apparently it can be obtained from Tortimer Island as well.  I also don't know if it existed before the update either.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2016)

is this Harvey list complete?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Pascal has a sea globe; I checked and it's unorderable, but apparently it can be obtained from Tortimer Island as well.  I also don't know if it existed before the update either.



yeah it was a rare item from the island originally


----------



## RunningShroom (Apr 22, 2017)

For the Harvey list you're missing Lectern with Mic, Imperial Chair, Metal Flagpole, Platform, Shoe Locker, and Electric Sign. And their is no medicine ball I believe. He does sell the exercise ball though. Also not sure what floor paper is. I haven't heard of it in any of the list I've seen or in his shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here I just finished making this list with help from yours! https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aS2C9Ht7E_Na1gLDrrUtriyuiJ5YdZV3AfovVnmPFEs/edit?usp=sharing
If you do ctrl f  and type * it'll find all the items Harvey has in his shop


----------



## viboar (Apr 30, 2017)

Got a ringtoss from Harvey's shop today.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 22, 2017)

I know that maybe this is just for Harvey's items but i found a list that seems to have all the updated objects in it and i thought people might be interested. Even though this thread is inactive i wanted to keep it all together

http://moridb.com/items/sets/welcome?limit=50&offset=0


----------



## Keki (Sep 25, 2017)

Just bought a kiddie meal from Harv  add that too!


----------

